# Sticky  Introduction and Submission Guidelines



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to our Wargaming Figure Manufacturers forum. Within this area you'll find threads dedicated to the companies that produce miniatures. This is to make life easier for our members. We want our readers to have immediate and easy access to a huge database of active figure manufacturers. An area that streamlines the hunting process and makes finding the next non GW addition to your force easier.

If you own, represent or recommend a particular company please feel free to join the forums (if you haven't already) and post some information. Perhaps you could add some images of the models and a brief outline of the game system. Links to important areas of the site are welcome too.

Every submission will be placed in an approval queue to help ensure only legitimate threads are made visible. Please check that the company you're submitting hasn't already got a thread before hand.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Submission Layout.

Hey guys, where possible this should be the layout:








Center The company banner at the top of the post. Sometimes, you won't be able to copy the image location from the companies site. Either save the image and upload via your own image hosting, or just leave it out. Please refrain from visiting sites other than that of the company for images.

*Mantic* is here to bring together the best sculptors, artists and writers from around the world to produce fantastic models that are a pleasure to collect, paint and then have huge wargames with.

They currently Produce three armies: 

Elves
Undead
Dwarves 

Add A little description of the company and what they produce.

Examples:

















Add some pictures, again direct from the company site or your own photo hosting please guys.

Useful links

*Shop*
*Blog*
*Forum*

Finish the post with some useful links like contacts pages, news, blogs/forums and the likes.

Available at Wayland Games.
​
If the company is available at wayland games, just write it at the bottom of the post and I'll add in the linked banner. 

___________________________

Cheers guys!


----------

